
Dan Abramov exploring options outside Facebook - krambs
https://twitter.com/dan_abramov/status/1268571783575351298
======
nikivi
I am curious if it would be possible to get the React core team to focus their
efforts on react implementation that is not under FB influence like Preact
([https://github.com/preactjs/preact](https://github.com/preactjs/preact))

------
yodon
Everyone has their own most important tech of the past decade. For me it's
definitely React.

